# MKVI IS HERE!!!!



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*FULL VWVORTEX STORY AND GALLERY*








































*FULL VWVORTEX STORY AND GALLERY*

THIS CAR IS SIIIIIIIIIICK. Here's to hoping we get it the same time as the rest of the world. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

the rear looks like a mini touareg. I'm not diggin it. But overall it's not too bad. It'll grow on me I'm sure. 

_Modified by vwpiloto at 6:18 PM 8-3-2008_


_Modified by vwpiloto at 8:27 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i like! front end swap ftw


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I really missed the squared off angles of the MKIV which the MKV doesn't deliver on (but still manges to look good). IMO this looks more like an MKIV inspired design.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

The interior is beautiful- why doesnt NA get that interior color? Maybe this time around we can have it. The Tig and Eos get it in other countries, but no us ...


----------



## S4NoMore (Sep 15, 2006)

ford focus much? i'll keep my mk5, thanks


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

much better look than the current gen


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (veedubmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubmac* »_The interior is beautiful- why doesnt NA get that interior color? Maybe this time around we can have it. The Tig and Eos get it in other countries, but no us ...

I don't know about the Eos, but I thought the Tig interior was the same for all markets, guess I'm missing something?


----------



## inphinity (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (vwpiloto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpiloto* »_the rear looks like a mini tourag. I'm not diggin it. But overall it's not too bad. It'll grow on me I'm sure. 


I'm with you. Taillights lose brand identity IMO, and the whole thing lacks the GTI spirit.


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (inphinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inphinity* »_
I'm with you. Taillights lose brand identity IMO, and the whole thing lacks the GTI spirit.









That why there's the GTI, no?


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (inphinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inphinity* »_
I'm with you. Taillights lose brand identity IMO, and the whole thing lacks the GTI spirit.









Well the model shown seems to be a regular Golf, so maybe the GTI package will add some more pizzaz. I'm also not diggin the wheels, but based on the pizza dish wheels seen here, I'm willing to bet that's it's vortex approved.


----------



## smithers232 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I like everything EXCEPT the tail lamps. Just looks like they were trying too hard to force the styling.


----------



## housmaar (Jul 18, 2006)

it looks amazing!!!! I Love it, the mk5 just came to my door though.... so i guess i will be waiting for this one!


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (housmaar)*

looks alright...nothing spectacular or completely awesome, just another nice looking car


----------



## Oqsy (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: (housmaar)*

MKV.5 anyone?


----------



## ycchan (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (Oqsy)*

The rear looks like a bad photoshop. You can't open the hatch with those lights in the way!


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (ycchan)*

its a new desing it will grow on to alot of people. when mkv's first came out i hated them. then they grew on me till the point i bought one. i like the 2 door. not feeling the 4


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

It would be cool to see the MKVI's US debut @ LA '08, but that may be wishful thinking. As for the GTI, I predict Geneva '09.


----------



## RS666 (Jun 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Looks more like a 5.5 after seeing the interior.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

hmm i wonder what the power plant and mechanicals and how much if any it shares with the mkv parts bin


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_hmm i wonder what the power plant and mechanicals and how much if any it shares with the mkv parts bin 

A lot. This car was designed to be more inexpensive to produce than the MKV, which is the opposite. With that said the basic underpinnings are all MKV. However, with modifications. What those are exactly I don't know but we'll know soon enough. There are quite a few articles on this.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

kind of has scirocco lines to it...


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

my biggest fear is that they'll screw up the rear suspension, which they've always sited as very costly on the MkV. the rear irs of the MkV is one of the best features of the car. Let's hope the handling and ride are as good as the MkV's or better.


----------



## tucker3434 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

I'm sure it will grow on me. It'll have to be pretty superior to the mkv in performance for me to trade though. I want to see the gti. The golf looks pretty bland.
Edit: I agree that it looks a lot like a mkv.5 on the interior. It is VERY similar. It looks like they just took a mkv interior and tweeked it a bit very unlike what they did with the mkv-mkv.


_Modified by tucker3434 at 3:35 AM 8-4-2008_


----------



## Voyles (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I think it looks like a minivan! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

boy am I glad i got a mk5


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (ycchan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ycchan* »_The rear looks like a bad photoshop. You can't open the hatch with those lights in the way!

You can see the split half way down the taillight... Looks like a similar setup to the MKV. 
Just like the MKV, everyone's going to hate it, and I'll be part of the minority and say YES PLEASE.







I can't wait to see the GTI variant.


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
Just like the MKV, everyone's going to hate it, and I'll be part of the minority and say YES PLEASE.







I can't wait to see the GTI variant. 

+1.


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (vwpiloto)*

yeah i really was tired of the torsion beam rear axle I hope they at least stay with a similar set up.
So u think this kills any chances of the Scirocco coming here? Isn't the US not getting the MkVI Golf/rabbit. I would pick up a scirocco if it came here


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
Just like the MKV, everyone's going to hate it, and I'll be part of the minority and say YES PLEASE.







I can't wait to see the GTI variant. 

Most people hated on the MkV when it was introduced, myself included. It took me a while to get used to the new styling. Now when I look at the MkIV it looks really dated. .02


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MN6845)*

even though these are renderings, it doesn't look like they've fixed the e-brake/armrest problem.
i hate the mk5 tails, and still do. this looks like they're going back to that 'german' horizontal slat look, which i approve; but they should lose the "round" part of it altogether.


----------



## Grantfunkel (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

i dig it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

Exterior: Rebadged Mazdaspeed 3
Interior: Nice VW interior


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (spoonie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoonie* »_even though these are renderings, it doesn't look like they've fixed the e-brake/armrest problem.
i hate the mk5 tails, and still do. this looks like they're going back to that 'german' horizontal slat look, which i approve; but they should lose the "round" part of it altogether.

If you get a 2-door Rabbit, you don't have the armrest / ebrake problem.


----------



## gtiracer77 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (spoonie)*

that front end looks a lot like the mkiv IMO, the tail end doesnt really do it for me and those wheels are horrendous


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

According to CarScoop blogspot these images were not suppose to be released til Wednesday:

_Quote »_Mark your calendar on Wednesday, August 6th because that’s when Volkswagen will reveal the first official images of the all-new sixth generation Golf hatchback to the public. The new but at the same time, not so new looking (…) Golf VI will make it’s worldwide debut at the Paris Motor Show in early October with European sales scheduled to begin towards the end of the year. Stay tuned on CarScoop for more information on the new VW Golf.

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2....html


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks like the drawings haven't changed much from when they were first posted 2 years ago.
If you really want to see what it looks like wait for the official pictures.


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (spoonie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoonie* »_even though these are renderings, it doesn't look like they've fixed the e-brake/armrest problem.
i hate the mk5 tails, and still do. this looks like they're going back to that 'german' horizontal slat look, which i approve; but they should lose the "round" part of it altogether.

This is the REAL thing, not a chop.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (PUMA4kicks)*

i simply meant computer-generated, not doubting the source. 
either way, the interior looks sharp. front end is an improvement.


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (PUMA4kicks)*

What's your source for these pics?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (PUMA4kicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUMA4kicks* »_
This is the REAL thing, not a chop.

Source?


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (spoonie)*

The front I like but the rear doesn't gel with the rest of the car. Looks too much like the Jetta wagon rear end http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Tooly)*

for the source just right click on the photos and go to properties. It looks to be some Belgian site.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Tooly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tooly* »_The front I like but the rear doesn't gel with the rest of the car. Looks too much like the Jetta wagon rear end http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'd imagine that's probably on purpose.


----------



## jbsawyer23 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Voyles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voyles* »_I think it looks like a minivan! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You do know that every hatch out there is a scaled down minivan. I wonder what minivans you are comparing this to.


----------



## jbsawyer23 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (Oqsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oqsy* »_MKV.5 anyone?

I would agree the interior is MkV.5.
The exterior is much better than the current V though. It seems to have a more authentic flavor and not a japanese knock off


----------



## napalmfly (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

The simple fact that these are renderings, and nothing official has been announced should mean we take this all with a grain of salt.
Until we start to see some acutal spy shots of real metal being tested, I will not believe these.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (napalmfly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *napalmfly* »_Until we start to see some acutal spy shots of real metal being tested, I will not believe these.


You mean like these?


----------



## DOHCALEX (Feb 1, 2008)

def looks more lay back then the mkv's


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (napalmfly)*


----------



## jbsawyer23 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
You mean like these?










Nice, You beat me to it.


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (jbsawyer23)*

Going off the body pics (if they are, in fact, genuine) it seems to be a retooling of the Mk5 chassis and structure to be more cost-efficient. Not too bad.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Deserion)*

which is great, did you want to wait another 4 years?


----------



## WikidMkV (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (spoonie)*

engine specs?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwpiloto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpiloto* »_for the source just right click on the photos and go to properties. It looks to be some Belgian site. 

Well that confirms it!


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (vwpiloto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpiloto* »_for the source just right click on the photos and go to properties.

'properties' Windoze = lol








Yeah. I see the site is autogids.be, but I haven't a clue as to how reliable a site that is. I am just curious how the OP can so fiercely claim their legit status?


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (GruvDone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_
'properties' Windoze = lol


















I guess we'll know how legit it is in a few days.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

It honestly just looks like an MKV Facelift....

Look at the rooflines and compare it to the rabbit... look at the glasslines... 
Look at the interior around the shift bezel.. looks identical nearly to a GTI... some things updated, but some things fit....

To me, this really looks like a MK5.5 and VW's known to do wierd things between generations.


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_It honestly just looks like an MKV Facelift....



thats what its suppose to be


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (DarkNeo)*

im sure it will grow on me..and the rest of us..as the mkv did when it first came out


----------



## bonefish27 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I like it, but not so much that I regret my recent MKV purchase.


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i love the interior other than that, the new one is horrid. The MK5 lines where simply beautiful. The car flows as a whole. the rear doesnt look good at all. It looks like VW is aiming only for ages 30+ and not so much a wider age group aka younger ages... but with that said IMO it looks like ****
I am sooooo happy i got an MKV.









































_Modified by blackoutjetta at 12:12 AM 8-4-2008_


----------



## pch0mey (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Voyles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voyles* »_I think it looks like a minivan! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

.


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (blackoutjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackoutjetta* »_It looks like VW is aiming only for *ages 30+* and not so much a wider age group aka younger ages...









As a 30+ year old, I'm offended.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwpiloto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpiloto* »_







I guess we'll know how legit it is in a few days. 

Jamie has confirmed them to be legit. Looks like these renderings are for real.


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpiloto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpiloto* »_








As a 30+ year old, I'm offended.























no offense of course







lol


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

These computer renderings look legit - they follow pretty much all the lines, even slightly hidden ones, from the mule pictures.
Everything is in line with what we heard earlier: going back to some MkIV design elements, and away from the waterfall grille, etc.
With computer renderings, keep in mind that they never look as lively as real pictures, and often strangely accentuated. For example, the CC looks much more stunning in person than in the commonly shown renderings.
I think it looks great, except perhaps for the tail lights, which are just OK at best. Would you have drooled over the corresponding MkV Rabbit renderings?
















Didn't think so...


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

It just looks like an update on the MKV, not a MKVI.


----------



## oripaamoni (Apr 18, 2004)

i think it look amazing.... i WILL be upgrading when it come out unless of course we end up getting the scirroco


----------



## R32.3722 (May 5, 2008)

Won't be available in the U.S. until LATE 2009!


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (MN6845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MN6845* »_
Most people hated on the MkV when it was introduced, myself included. It took me a while to get used to the new styling. Now when I look at the MkIV it looks really dated. .02

I was the same. It doesn't look all that bad.


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (R32.3722)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32.3722* »_Won't be available in the U.S. until LATE 2009!

LATE 2010


----------



## Rad-Rabbit (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (DarkNeo)*

It looks OK. I'm sure I'll like it by 2012







That will give some time to have the bugs worked out.


----------



## Jovian (Aug 29, 2006)

I have to agree with what some are saying here that the tail lights are not something I think fit the car. Maybe its the color or the white strip at the bottom, I cant tell just yet.
And im sure this car will grow on me just like they all have


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (blackoutjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackoutjetta* »_i love the interior other than that, the new one is horrid. The MK5 lines where simply beautiful. The car flows as a whole. the rear doesnt look good at all. 
I am sooooo happy i got an MKV. 

X2. Too many creases on the sides and rear detract from the sculpted look of the MKV.







And no, I never liked the boxy look of the MK4, so I guess that means I will burn in a special part of hell for that.










_Modified by Slickvic at 4:57 AM 8-4-2008_


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (napalmfly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *napalmfly* »_The simple fact that these are renderings, and nothing official has been announced should mean we take this all with a grain of salt.
Until we start to see some acutal spy shots of real metal being tested, I will not believe these.


The offical announcement is coming this week, it's all over the German auto press; the cars are scheduled to be in German dealerships this October already - so these are real.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this is posted in the wrong forum.
despite the fact of it being in the wrong forum, ill still throw in this; im glad i got a mk5.


----------



## raffiqo (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

it looks like they took the new Scirocco Front and the Touareg rear end and all of a sudden we have the all new golf VI hopefully the GTI VI will look different.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

i don't like it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
I think it looks great, except perhaps for the tail lights, which are just OK at best. Would you have drooled over the corresponding MkV Rabbit renderings?
















Didn't think so...









Good point. I think the MKVI renderings look much better than what's above.


----------



## VwGTIKid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Mike Gordon)*
















Ugly


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

as with EVERY new generation that comes out.. everyone hates it at first and then they end up buying one!! all the way back to the Mk3 body its been the same thing.. glad i've got my mk2... mk4s come out.. glad i got my mk3.. mk5s come out glad i got my mk4..


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't mind the rear and I don't really like the MKV taillights anyway. The front isn't aggressive enough though, I'm not sure i like it.


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

Looks good, love the 2 door, looks really sleek. Wish it had rub strips though, every Golf generation has.. Cost cutting I suppose..


----------



## Happy CampeR (May 12, 2006)

Has someone started working on the long-coding for the euro LED tails yet? Thanks.
j/k
I think VW has a good job of returning simplicity to the design. Interior looks amazing.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (gtiracer77)*

the wheels are amazing!


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (DarkNeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkNeo* »_
LATE 2010










Fall of 2009


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*

I think this is what the MKV should have looked like. VW has already pretty much said that the MKVIs would be more of an update to bring back the euro stylings and "no look like other cars". I really like this, looks much more euro.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (Green96Jetta)*

I am still waitting for a Jetta photoshop


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*

I'm thinking the changes to the Jetta may be more significant. There's a lot more to fix in the Jetta lol


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (gtiracer77)*


----------



## rodcosta (Apr 27, 2004)

Well at least we are not the poor f**ks in Brazil that got this as their "new" MKV GTI...
http://www.vwbr.com.br/iFileExplore...10.jpg]http://www.vwbr.com.br/iFileEx...0.jpg

http://www.vwbr.com.br/iFileExplore...04.jpg]http://www.vwbr.com.br/iFileEx...4.jpg

http://www.vwbr.com.br/iFileExplore...on.jpg]http://www.vwbr.com.br/iFileEx...n.jpg 

_Modified by rodcosta at 3:44 PM 8-4-2008_


_Modified by rodcosta at 3:45 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## gtiracer77 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (xgarage)*

that on the other hand looks amazing


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_as with EVERY new generation that comes out.. everyone hates it at first and then they end up buying one!! 

Mostly because they just purchased the current generation and they are trying to make themselves feel better about it.


----------



## squitiere (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (xgarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgarage* »_









well, if you put it that way...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

im hoping theres no damn rub strips


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (xgarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgarage* »_

















use this instead


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_im hoping theres no damn rub strips 

x2


----------



## The_Black_Pearl (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Article* »_
The Golf VI will have three and five door versions, a rumoured cabriolet and of course the GTI which may get a *glass roof.* 

















How has no one commented on this yet? 
Source:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/...=1441


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (The_Black_Pearl)*

glass roof would be cool I guess... I am more interested in the 265 hp all wheel drive version based on the 2.0T..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a1vdubnut (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
You can see the split half way down the taillight... Looks like a similar setup to the MKV. 
Just like the MKV, everyone's going to hate it, and I'll be part of the minority and say YES PLEASE.







I can't wait to see the GTI variant. 

Im right there with ya buddy! this looks way more European/German, than the current model. Dont get me wrong i love my GTI but this looks great so far. cant wait to see what they do with the GTI. And the comment was made that this looks MKiV inspired. I agree, to the tune that MKiV design inspiration is a GREAT THING. Simple Classy German!!!!


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (a1vdubnut)*

i'm glad i have a mkv


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I hope the release is delayed so I can enjoy my current new car for as long as possible


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Jetty!)*

what about this article stating that the newer GTI will have bumped up HP to the tune of 230hp http://www.motorauthority.com/...abrio/
can anybody confirm this?


----------



## AxTurboVW (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (sk8too)*

looks great minus the taillights! good move forward though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I am really trying to stick with Jettas.. but if the GTI looks like this with the rumored extras.. i just may have to trade the Wolfie in come 2010...


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (sk8too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8too* »_what about this article stating that the newer GTI will have bumped up HP to the tune of 230hp http://www.motorauthority.com/...abrio/
can anybody confirm this?

I doubt anybody will be able to confirm this until VW proper announces the car. That said, the new TSI engine has already shown via the announced "Valve Lift" version (currently only for the A4 and A5 here in North America) that higher factory horsepower ratings are being worked on, so a 230 HP version is not at all outside the realm of possibility. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hashmaster3k (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

pics dont work for me


----------



## CMYKversusRGB (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (ycchan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ycchan* »_The rear looks like a bad photoshop. You can't open the hatch with those lights in the way!

what are you talking about? its the same way our hatch opens with the split lights


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thats a pretty cool p-shop.... 
*Eagerly awaits authentic GTI MKVI Pics*


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

So what about the MkVI Jetta?


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

It does have potential! But I think I'd go for the Scirocco or the Passat CC


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (xgarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgarage* »_









Overall that's a nice photochop, but couldn't you have put some decent looking wheels on the GTI version?


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

VWoA should just take the risk and give us the Scirocco, GTI VI + Golf VI. I don't see the problem having all at once.


_Modified by PUMA4kicks at 12:41 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (PUMA4kicks)*

see below


_Modified by Conejo GTI at 4:47 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Chico)*

Here's mine, i like his bodykit better but those wouldnt be the wheels.









edit: haha posted at the same time


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (jayparry)*

it is your work!


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_it is your work!









YA! It works well in UG too:


----------



## WabbitTwax (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (jayparry)*

I would definitely buy that. UG with the red detail looks killer.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (kevin20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin20V* »_It does have potential! But I think I'd go for the *Scirocco* or the Passat CC 

...Says the European...


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

bringin the cw..i was bored


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*








^^ now I want one.


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_bringin the cw..i was bored









NICE work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
...Says the European...

















LOL

















_Modified by kevin20V at 8:15 AM 8-5-2008_


----------



## iBoost (Jan 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

keeping it simple


----------



## 24valvesinmotion (Jun 23, 2008)

Mk6>Mk5<Mk4


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iBoost)*

Huge improvement looks wise over the current MKV bubble!!!








Who would have thought the GTI would look like a GTI again!?!?!








Nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...the scirocco would still be nice tho








edit: about the 3.6L .:R36 - so long as it's an iron block.







Otherwise 3.2T or 5cyl turbo like the article says. Alum block + turbo =










_Modified by MeiK at 7:08 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

i want those rims plz.


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_kind of has scirocco lines to it...

Why am I not surprised? Oh! because all of us in the know said thats all the new Scirocco was.................................


----------



## Masta Flash (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (iBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iBoost* »_keeping it simple


















Im SOLD!


----------



## r0x (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (hmontaq)*

personally i like it much more than the mkV. I am not really feeling the tails, though. I wish they weren't so rounded.


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (gtiracer77)*

i dont know about the rear end it does look like a smaller touareg. but other than that the two door does look real nice. i like the rims and the very aggressive headlights. the four door isnt my cup of tea.


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iBoost* »_keeping it simple

















That looks schweet!







Way better than the MKV! I'm still not all that crazy about the current Golf err Rabbit / GTI, and have never liked the new Jetta, but I would take one of these in an instant. I want to see the new Jetta!
Josh


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

As of this moment I'm completely sold on this car. Everything about it from the exterior design to the details of the interior look superb to me. Thanks to Jamie to posting up even bigger photos of the car to give us more insight into the details; it's all very very impressive. Roll on MKVI GTI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (vwpiloto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpiloto* »_my biggest fear is that they'll screw up the rear suspension, which they've always sited as very costly on the MkV. the rear irs of the MkV is one of the best features of the car. Let's hope the handling and ride are as good as the MkV's or better. 

The new PQ36 platform keeps the rear multilink layout of the PQ35, but with a lower manufacturing cost. So we really need to wait for some road tests before we know whether the handling is improved -- or not.


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

*FV-QR*

They finally got a redesign right!!! The interior looks outstanding and the exterior is far better then the current Gen MKV. Now with the fact that they apparently have widened the front end enough to put the 3.6L 24v VR6 in they might just have a winner. As long as they don't forget about the 6-speed manual...as an option!!


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

i love it!
can't wait to see the .:R VI version


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (dextervw)*

_Modified by quaudi at 8:41 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

im really digging this thing, besides the tail lights (which some modding 
could help). just makes me feel a little bit out of date, and i drive a mkiv.


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (foundubbedriver)*

my version of the GTI, sorry for the bad pshop. I hope VW makes the GTI more aggressive. the front and the rear of the new golf VI has the same lines of the scirocco. what do you guys think?
http://www.autoweek.com/apps/p...ter01
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3723883

_Quote, originally posted by *andres16V* »_
What if it was DSG AND manual but a 2.0T with 275hp and all wheel drive?


A range of four-cylinder engines will power the Golf, rated from 80 hp to 211 hp. There are no immediate plans for a follow-up to the 250 hp, 3.2-liter V6-powered R32. Instead, *Volkswagen is toying with the idea of a 265-hp version of the GTi’s engine--the same engine found in the speedy Audi S3--for a new four-wheel-drive R version of the Golf.*


















_Modified by Tampavw at 9:11 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## Starflyer 59 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

The MKV looks like it's holding it's breath. This looks like it finally exhaled. Very nice.


----------



## geedman (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (hmontaq)*

I like the new style. The front end is much nicer and I like how they made subtle changes to the exterior. Along the lines of the scirocco my friend just came back from Germany with good news. He was told by a VW exec in wolfsburg that the Scirocco will be released in America. No date but it is coming. Just thought I'd let the community know.


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

Suddenly leasing the R32 is making more sense. The MkVI looks good and an aggressive GTI almost makes up for not having the new Scirroco, ALMOST.


----------



## eveibz (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

looks like an audi on the inside and a honda on the outside... reminds me of a civic.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (eveibz)*

A set of Monte Carlo's (from a MKIV GTI) would look damn nice on that car.


----------



## Crash-N-Burn (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Crash6)*

I dunno, but to me, the profile looks semi-inspired by the Up Concept.


----------



## hockeybm (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Crash-N-Burn)*

I like it... looks a little more like the MK4. I always thought the front end on the MK5 was a little too rice burner... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (gtiracer77)*

meh. 
it's ok. it might grow on me eventually so i'm gonna with-hold judgement till we see some actual sporty models. i remember how much i hated the mkv when it came out, and now i actually like it.
the first few teases of new vw's don't really hold much weight till we see a gti or r32/r36 model. and i also hate the wheels but there will be many options when it actually comes out. 
i kinda like the front end, but again i must wait on judgement until we see more, which will be probably in a year?


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

The best looking Golf since the MKIV.
Can't wait for the GTI, something tells me VW has something awesome planned.


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

Are they going to call it a GOLF or a RABBIT?


----------



## garm (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (gtiracer77)*

Love it, can't wait to see the GTI.


----------



## Daemon688 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (garm)*

Hey a 300hp R32? Maybe they got the hint since all those new fangled MKV R32s are still sitting on the lots! Now just don't screw the US over by using the same interior pieces as the GTI. So what's the deal with the TDI's? How about VW stop the MPG backslide and give us a more fuel efficient TDI? I like how the MKVI is looking and especially the interior. I just hope that the GTI/R32 doesn't get that stupid looking front end like the MKV.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

i like it alot, and i hate new cars, especially vws


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Trev0rBr)*

I need to study it some more but my first impression is, "I looks like a car and not some horrid inflated mini mini van." Is the Golf back? VW lost it on the MK5.


----------



## augu5t (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*

People expect a drastic, and giant change from the MKV to the MKVI. but remember how going from MKII to MKIII wasnt that big? and MKIII to MKIV wasnt as drastic as MKIV to MKV? I think the Vortex article is right when it says its just a better, refined MKV.


----------



## prettygoodgolf (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: "i like it alot, and i hate new cars, especially vws"*

You took the words right out of my mouth, buddy. 
I've had an almost-lifelong love-hate relationship with the Rabbit/Golf. I've loved the even-numbered series, buying five of them, but the odd-numbered iterations seemed unappealing, just... odd. The original was too boxy (though who knew at the time, every other car was boxy too), the A3s seemed dumpy and sad, and the A5 (that's tdiclub-talk for what you call the MkV on this board) seemed overstyled but undistinguished (especially the Jetta). No wonder I appreciate this new model. heck, it looks like my '02 Golf already looks. When the silver paint on the grill slats began fading, I blacked them out.
Clean and cluttered, that's the beauty of european styling. This is a big step back in the right direction, IMO.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

So, I've been staring at these photos for about a half hour now looking at all the angles.
I love it and I can't wait for it... in a TDI DSG-7 4dr or an FSI 2.0 2 dr (non Turbo)
The headlights, the removal of the 'rub trim', the gorgeous interior...
I feel like a ****in fanboy... but I REALLY like it.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I am really glad the MKVI appears to be headed back to clean simple lines! I may be in the minority, but love the back end and tailights. Unlike the MKV, the rear is actually proportional with the rest of the car again!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## function_7 (Dec 31, 2004)

well done Volkswagen, 
I like the look, and i really like the dedication to improvement. 
Can't wait to see the GTI and the R


----------



## cbdeane (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.motorauthority.com/images/Volkswagen/Golf/Spy/GTI/VW-Golf-6-GTI.jpg
It looks like what should have come after the mkIV to me. 
It looks more like a natural progression and less like an attempt to make a car look trendy and Asian.
It looks simpler, and thats what Ive always liked the most about VWs, is the simple look with good engineering.
I am going to start saving for one now.


_Modified by cbdeane at 9:47 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## #1Gunner (Aug 5, 2008)

Two thumbs up!


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (#1Gunner)*

I like it a lot! Much more aggressive looking exterior and greatly improved interior.


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (TooLow2.0T)*

This *will* be my next car when my I quit my BMW job and have to get back into a normal car - albeit in GTI form. I am absolutely in love with the look of this car. Makes me miss my MKIV a lot. Definitely a relationship between the IV and the VI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2ndTimesACharm at 11:58 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Starflyer 59)*

the car looks really nice to me, cant wait for the new GTI!


----------



## dubloveSBG (May 17, 2008)

_Quote »_Rumors on the next Golf "R" model say VW will put a 300hp 3.6l VR6 under the hood. Our vote instead would be to opt for the new 2.5l inline-5 turbo thats coming in the Audi TT RS. Give us a 300hp version of the 2.5 inline-5 turbo with 4motion and a six-speed manual in the new Golf *and* Jetta and we might finally be content for once (well at least for a month or two).


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I like it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

Never liked the MkV (other that the Handling). This is a vast improvment. 
However, like the MkV the rear end has much to be desired for. Not digging the MiniVan/Toureg tailights at all.


----------



## CnSR32 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (A2gtirulz)*

I like the look of the MKV and think they are moving in the right direction with the MKVI. It'll be nice to see the GTI and R version with HID's, body kit, wheels, and interior pieces. I do hope they offer a little more variety with both and for the love of GOD offer 6spd manual in both GTI and R models! Things I'd like to see.
1. 5dr in all platforms.
2. Track package would be nice something that includes sunroof delete.
3. 6spd manual gear box.
Can't wait though to see how things progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

First generation since MKII that I am liking from the first time seeing it. This is my next car.


----------



## Dreyven (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (CnSR32)*

FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THINGS HOLY SCRAPE THE STUPID NOTCHES ALREADY!
I actually sorta' like the look. And the writer had a good idea about a 5T would be pretty bad ass for the next R. I think it should be turbo'd no matter what they put in the damn thing. I'm excited but really VW needs to cut it out with the hood and bumper notches. Make the emblem smaller we will still know it's a VW. Shesh.


----------



## silent_performance (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

It actually isn't hideous. After the MKV Golf/GTI/Jetta I lost faith in VW to produce a nice looking car. I absolutely loath the fifth generation. Since day one of the Golf/Jetta platform they always had different noses. Why in the name of god would you mess with success? Especially to make two cars that look as though they were improperly badged Toyotas. But I digress. This generation is actually showing some promise. I love the way the headlights angle. And just the overall "sharpness" of them. Well done VW! Now just reconsider having the Golf and Jetta share the same nose please.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

My initial reaction is pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The new MK6 doesn't have the heavily slated front nose that made the MK5 look so fugly.


_Modified by MrGTI at 9:09 AM 8-6-2008_


----------



## Jonesy95 (Apr 18, 2004)

I somewhat like the VI. Can't wait till they officially confirm the available engine sizes. 
300HP 3.6L VR6! Now that's what I'm talkin' about. But of course I won't hold my breath because VW could have equipped the current R32 with a powerplant somewhat close to 300HP but instead they chose a whimpy 250 HP powerplant that doesn't even hang with its competition (EVO, WRX, 330i). 
VWOA please don't let us down this time.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Jonesy95)*

I am ready to sell off the mk2 VR project to fund a down payment on one of these bad boys....was a little scared what direction VW would go but I am really liking it. Can't wait to see the GTI version http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maolivas (Aug 22, 2007)

Guys, this is a fake. First of all, VW always makes drastic changes between one gen to the other, maybe the only exception was from mkIII to mkiv. The front looks like a focus, the back like a toureg, the interiror like an A3 and the body is the same as the current one. Also I haven't seen any official news on the net. Anyway, I'm not 100% these are fake pics but if they are not then I'm sure glad I bought my '07 mkv.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Looks nice but I'm starting to like the new Audi A3/S3's looks even more now.


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

way better than the MkV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I dig it!


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (mister_g60)*

the questions i have are:
will the u.s. golf/rabbit and gti come from germany like the mk V?
will the manual trans. be available in the GTI and the R** for US cars?
will we have more unique color choices for the gti like the mk IV's had or will we just get red white black and variations of gray?


----------



## knapster2k (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (maolivas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maolivas* »_Guys, this is a fake. First of all, VW always makes drastic changes between one gen to the other, maybe the only exception was from mkIII to mkiv. The front looks like a focus, the back like a toureg, the interiror like an A3 and the body is the same as the current one. Also I haven't seen any official news on the net. Anyway, I'm not 100% these are fake pics but if they are not then I'm sure glad I bought my '07 mkv.

The pictures are not fake.
Here is my impression of the car from actually seeing it in real life and comparing it to the Scirocco. I like the front of the MKVI, it's more angled than it appears in pictures and is well proportioned, and immediately reminded me of the MKIV. The front is overall simpler than the MKV and so many cars out there and gives it a very clean non-overburdened look. The side profile looks like a Golf, I have no complaints about it, and the shoulder is very subtle, I think perfectly done. It does share similarity to the Scirocco but the Scirocco is far more extreme, you can literally place your beer on the shoulder and it'll stay there. The rear however I am not happy with, it DOES look like a little Touareg, it somehow doesn't look like what a hatchback butt should look like, and I think it's from the squashed taillights, but as with pretty much all VWs, maybe time will get me used to it. I do have to say I am a fan of the MKV, I think it's perfect, and the MKVI is nice too, it's...weird...I would call it a bit futuristic, more so than what pictures can say. And lastly the interior, it's standard VW interior and I found it uninspiring. With all that said, I'll still buy a Scirocco.


_Modified by knapster2k at 8:10 AM 8-6-2008_


----------



## 187714 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (blackoutjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackoutjetta* »_i love the interior other than that, the new one is horrid. The MK5 lines where simply beautiful. The car flows as a whole. the rear doesnt look good at all. It looks like VW is aiming only for ages 30+ and not so much a wider age group aka younger ages... but with that said IMO it looks like ****

_Modified by blackoutjetta at 12:12 AM 8-4-2008_

Well, I'm 40 and I love the looks of this car! It is much more sophisticated looking. The fact that VW split the big mouth grill is just what I was hoping for. I'm all over this when it comes out!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Starflyer 59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Starflyer 59* »_The MKV looks like it's holding it's breath. This looks like it finally exhaled. Very nice.

That might be the perfect comment.

One thing I see is that the people who really hate it are the MKV owners. That's pretty funny since I know that the MKV didn't go over well with the MKIV crowd at first.
Anyway, I LOVE it. If the production version of the car looks exactly like that, I would be perfectly happy. So nice, and if it's true that we get it next fall, I'm even happier.
And lastly, .:R version with the 2.0FSI turbo = http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif They aren't giving us in the states the S3, so that seems like a no brainer.


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (sleepbelowstars)*

So is the USA going to see a TDI engine in this guy or are we stuck with a line of gas engines? I've been trying to hold out for a Golf/Rabbit with a TDI engine, but my Golf isn't getting any younger.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (MattRabbit)*

I think I like it... The more I look at it, it looks like it took a step back in time taking styling cues from the MK4 , minus the rear lights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

Everyone love the MKVI minus the MKV owners. There is a new/better car in town than yours, live with it!
Anyone see what I see in this picture ??? :








The 4 pipes under the road almost look like the Audi logo.










_Modified by metalmash at 1:22 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## 1.8Transporter (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Grantfunkel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grantfunkel* »_i dig it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X 1,000


----------



## GTI_LUV (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (lonepatrone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonepatrone* »_Exterior: Rebadged Mazdaspeed 3 








No.


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (GTI_LUV)*

YES, YES, YES!! MUCH, MUCH better. Beautiful!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

im happy for lots of diesel options. they should make a crazy diesel powered R version


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (sleepbelowstars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepbelowstars* »_One thing I see is that the people who really hate it are the MKV owners. That's pretty funny since I know that the MKV didn't go over well with the MKIV crowd at first. 

It's the MKV people who are mad that VW went and designed a better looking version of their own car.


----------



## GTI_LUV (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
It's the MKV people who are mad that VW went and designed a better looking version of their own car.









Hey now - I like it a lot. Im not angy, I mean mad, I mean jealous, I mean...


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (GTI_LUV)*

Alot of the MKIV guys didn't like the MKV when the photos were released... they now own MKV's cuz it's Soooo EURO
I like the new MKVI it's an UPGRADE!!!


----------



## uberdave (Jun 1, 2003)

When I first saw MKIV,it was on.Yet when I drove it,2nd thoughts.MKV not a good looker,but drove it and dug it.Now MKVI,like the different dimensions,much better looking than MKV,but I won't really know until I drive it to know if VW "improved" it.


----------



## derreno (Apr 6, 2002)

Any thoughts out there...
I rather have the Scirocco here offered as the GTI than a GTI based on the Golf VI.
Don't get me wrong, I love my GTI and I would wish it changed at all, but I think the Scirocco would fly out of the dealerships here.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (derreno)*

MKV owner here and I can say we will trade the mkv eventually for one of these, probably be about 2010 when our payments finally catch up to trade in value. Hoping to see a turbo R for me and a cabriolet for my wife...but with a more powerful motor option than the past base engines


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (derreno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derreno* »_Any thoughts out there...
I rather have the Scirocco here offered as the GTI than a GTI based on the Golf VI.
Don't get me wrong, I love my GTI and I would wish it changed at all, but I think the Scirocco would fly out of the dealerships here.

That's really interesting. But I wonder how that would go over with the whole spectrum of VW buyers, not just the vortex enthusiasts. 
I really can't see VW offering a whole different car for the GTI model. It also rules out the 4 door GTI, which I think went over pretty well here. 
Who knows, it's not a horrible idea, but it's not really our decision is it.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*

hope the wheels bolt pattern stays the same


----------



## DaWolfsburg (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (xgarage)*









Quick P-shop with .:R wheels, a little tint and exhaust tip


----------



## VeeRsixx (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (DaWolfsburg)*

We're gonna need a really huge recycling bin for all the MKVs...








Now to be serious. I was 99% convinced that VW had lost me as a customer after 21 years of buying. This changes everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubaron (May 12, 2008)

i am not a fan of the mark V and the high door sills. this looks like a huge improvement. assuming we never see the new sirocco i'd buy a mark VI R in the future.


----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I approve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like they took the new Golf, removed the suck, and made it look like a proper Golf again. The wheels are pretty ugly, but that's easy to fix. Can't wait to see what an R32 (36???) or a GTI will look like in the new Golf VI, but this looks like good progress.
-pauly


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

first thing i thought of when i saw the rear end.
http://clubeg6.com/wallpapers/...7.jpg


----------



## Yorch (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (sdpauly)*

I like the frond end definitely a great improvement.
But the rear looks busy to me, big tails not my taste.
In general, is a mix between 2 generations MKIV and MKV.
The interior is awesome, the color is great !!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (maolivas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maolivas* »_*Guys, this is a fake. * 

Definitely. Even the VW media site appears to be hacked...


----------



## cyberob (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (feels_road)*

would love to see this in a R36 version with a 6 spd MANUAL


----------



## einstrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

Since the USA isn't getting 6th gen until or after Sept '09, and Europe is getting them later this year, when do you guys think production of the MKV will stop? From the main article on vortex, it looks to be a Golf/Rabbit drought in the US for sometime when the MKVI goes into production.


----------



## hockeybm (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
Definitely. Even the VW media site appears to be hacked...


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

*Emo Driver*

Look at the emo driver! Is this the new VW demographic?


----------



## JTAshman (Oct 25, 2004)

Finally, a good looking Golf front end. I didn't mind the V, especially the GTI version, but this is a whole lot better. I can see the GTI and Jetta being really hot. I like it. The Jetta V never did it for me. I tried, but it just didn't seem right. The front/rear made the car look narrow, tall, cheap. This looks low, wide, aggressive.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

no more regular automatics
only dsg







wow
revolution !!!


----------



## Hammer_Man (Oct 20, 2001)

I like it, I like it ALOT.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Fantomasz)*

center console on dash is super nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love it









I already see sidemarkers on US version


----------



## ArticM3 (Dec 5, 2004)

Surprised by all the hate for the MkV... I like VW and haven't seen many Rabbit/Golf/GTi's I didn't like. MkVI is a MKV with a new nose and tail lights. Everything else looks to be nearly identical. (I like it.)


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (ArticM3)*

Wow I really like this new design. But two questions.....
Why did they drive so far to take this interior photograph?
Where the heck did they drive to???
Anyone?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (GTIMan82)*

I like that they want to put a 300 hp 3.6 in the R36, I like the color of the interior (hopefully they will bring it) And lets hope when the next R does come, they have the forward thinking to plan for half of the allotment as manuals and half as DSG...that way everyone is happy.


----------



## 187714 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (GTIMan82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMan82* »_Wow I really like this new design. But two questions.....
Why did they drive so far to take this interior photograph?
Where the heck did they drive to???
Anyone?









The magic of PhotoShop.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (gtiracer77)*

I like it. I'll take one.
I like the positive details - sleekness, front end - and the negative details (it soens't look like a Civic!).


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Oqsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oqsy* »_MKV.5 anyone?

Yep, I agree. Looks like a MKV with a few changes. It also appears wider and lower, instead of narrow and tall like the MKV. But really, looks like the current gen. Doesn't seem like a real body style change to me.


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (20th875)*

Anyone happen to know VW plans to go back to the 5x100 bolt pattern for the GTI MK6s and anyone have any info on a possible special edition MK6? We missed out on the 30th


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (cyberob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyberob* »_would love to see this in a R36 version with a 6 spd MANUAL 

And return to the dual exhaust of the MKIV R while ditching the fugly center mounted exhaust on the MKV R, and we have a winner! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Yorch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yorch* »_I like the frond end definitely a great improvement.
But the rear looks busy to me, big tails not my taste.
In general, is a mix between 2 generations MKIV and MKV.
The interior is awesome, the color is great !!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


You kidding? How much smaller can the tail lights be?


----------



## Pannikattk (Nov 9, 2001)

This is what the MKV should have been...now I might just get back into a GTI sometime next year


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

This car could be on maury... MKIV is deff. the mother, but the father is a toss up between the MKV and the new rocco... 
J


_Modified by J-86 at 8:55 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (gtiracer77)*

Interior nice, but is there gonna be a manual option? I didn't read too much just a skim. But, vw is going ape **** with the DSG. I like the old fashion manual version.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (DubbleTrubble)*










looks like they are finally starting to narrow down the center waterfall. my mk V hits my right leg and drives me nuts. also the article said improved ergonomics, i hope that the seat/pedals/steering wheel line up better than the mk V.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (AudiVwMeister)*

good point on the leg room, main reason I can't drive an audi, their center console is massive and leaves no side to side leg room


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (AudiVwMeister)*

As a previous MKIV GTI and B6 Passat owner (and current MKIV Jetta), I appreciate the upscaling of the interior and the attempt of adding MKIV design cues to the exterior (best body style yet IMHO). I was never a fan of the MKV design although w/ time the pain is easing. The front end design of this car is a great addition, but the rear still needs work. I know a lot of people mention Toureg, but when I look at those taillamps, all I can think of is Honda Accord.


----------



## erinmist (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_
Yep, I agree. Looks like a MKV with a few changes. It also appears wider and lower, instead of narrow and tall like the MKV. But really, looks like the current gen. Doesn't seem like a real body style change to me.

Agreed -- 10 out of 10 people I showed this to thought it was a Mk5. VW failed big time on this one. With all the ad copy on how great the new styling is, you'd have thought they'd just delivered a coupe as beautiful as an Aston Martin for the price of a Rabbit.
Sorry -- no sale. You want to do business? Bring me a friggin' Scirroco!


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Nothing new really..and yeah, tail lights suck, they are way too big for a hatchback.


----------



## WhiteJettaMK3 (Jun 24, 2003)

i have a feeling it is using the same basic structure. the roof line and the c-pillar look almost 100% the same. 
i didnt read the press release so maybe i says otherwise. i dont see this as a bad thing really. as long as they upgraded it a little here and there to keep it competitive. and HOPEFULLY they brought the build costs down so they can make a profit this time around


----------



## confederacy of burshes (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

they brought back the fat elvis rear end. 
i see some fine front end swaps in the future though...


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (confederacy of burshes)*

i like it


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hopefully they bring the 1.4TSI over... 160hp and 40 mpg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2Golf (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pannikattk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pannikattk* »_This is what the MKV should have been...now I might just get back into a GTI sometime next year









x2. 
And let me add that the Mk5 never grew on me as a whole. The Mk5 has an awesome profile, but the face and tail are not to my liking. Even my Mk2 shudders whenever one comes close... Or maybe my car is just old...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

Here we go boys and Girls, here is the newest information floating around about the GTI and GT-R versions!
http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...e-r32
The R32 3.2 liter could be replaced by the 2.0 TFSI 265 HP motor and will have AWD ala the S3!!!! Too bad to be possibly losing the growl of the 3.2 and rumored 3.6, but I can live with this replacement!!!!!










_Modified by miraclewhips at 2:39 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## mut100 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

saw one in a mall parking lot not too far from where I live, i took a pic, it looks pretty damn sweet in person


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*



PUMA4kicks
[IMG said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/gallery/albums//Volkswagen/Golf%20-%20GTI%20-%20Rabbit/Golf%20VI/Golf%20(EU)/2009-Volkswagen-Golf-011.jpg[/IMG]


Since so many people are taking offense to the size of the rear tails, can someone P-shop out the tailights in the hatch similar to a MKIV?












_Modified by miraclewhips at 3:12 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (miraclewhips)*

I like the rear end! 
Looks lower + wider than the upright and uptight MkV.








How 'bout someone just P-shop tinted rear lenses, problem solved.
Yeah, bring the small TDI with 160hp and 40+mpg!


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't understand why everyone is going so crazy over the styling of the MKVI. It's like nobody has ever seen a MKV before.
VW took the easy way out and made the MKVI a MKV with new bumpers and lights. Nothing to go "OHH MY GOD! IT LOOKS SO GOOD OMGOMGOMGOMG!!1!!!11!!!" over.
That's not like them, usually the generation changes are drastic.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (StaringBack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaringBack* »_I don't understand why everyone is going so crazy over the styling of the MKVI. It's like nobody has ever seen a MKV before.
VW took the easy way out and made the MKVI a MKV with new bumpers and lights. Nothing to go "OHH MY GOD! IT LOOKS SO GOOD OMGOMGOMGOMG!!1!!!11!!!" over.
That's not like them, usually the generation changes are drastic.


i understand where you are coming from. but there are over a thousand changes to this car from the current one. i don't know how many min. changes are needed to consider it a whole new car in the european rule book. this allows vw to improve and refresh the car quicker and save some loot. maybe they'll aply that loot to the 6's replacement. look at what audi did with the b6 and b7, changed it enough to keep it fresh and the b8 is nasty.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (StaringBack)*

It's funny... I've had Mk2 - Mk4s over the last 18 yrs and I haven't bought a Mk5 nor will I. I will say the Rabbit/GTIs are not bad looking although I hate that black grill that matches the jetta and r32 one. 
I think the Mk5s would have been better had VW originally used the rabbit bumpers and used the thunder bunny bumper on the GTI. 
My pops owns a mkV jetta 2.5 and I cannot stand driving the car.
Oh well. Looks like I'll never own a MkV. 
MkVI here I come.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (J-86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-86* »_This car could be on maury... MKIV is deff. the mother, but the father is a toss up between the MKV and the new rocco... 


Of course the Mark 4 and Mark 5 produced the Mark 6. Why do you think they're called "generations?"


----------



## boatdog (May 19, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I like it . . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll be sitting here with my deposit money waiting to see if they get the R-Line Golf right this time








Until then, it's just me and my cherry little MkIV


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Corleone* »_Just when I thought I was out.......they pull me BACK IN! 









The MK5 platform seemed to have lost *"that something"* which makes us all VW owners.
The MK6 appears to have brought *"that"* back. Job well-done! Hope this clean design work makes its way to the Jetta as well.......


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_
Since so many people are taking offense to the size of the rear tails, can someone P-shop out the tailights in the hatch similar to a MKIV?










heres a quick one..i think it looks better


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm waiting for the MKVI GTI-R. I'm told we'll soon be able to place orders for them. I'm thinking of doing so depending on the price..


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (Green96Jetta)*

Not too bad... but it still looks like a honduh/small minivan....


----------



## AfroNinja (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Henni)*

If This car is released as stated, It will be a Killer. Never was a big fan of the V. No disrespect to the V owners. This thing rocks.
And if I had one the only thing I would change are......
















Enjoy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ninja Approved!


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

I know this may be a little off topic but I saw a rear view picture of the 2009 phaeton w12 coupe and holy **** that thing looks niiice. Shavin off the weight of the 4 door will make this thing even more beastly.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

actually check out how sik this looks http://images.automobilemag.co...g.jpg
http://images.automobilemag.co...r.jpg


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (miraclewhips)*

If they designed the MkVI such that Audi's variable-valve-lift version of the 2.0T fits (clearly the reasonable way to proceed), this will be my next car.
The increased torque (260 ft-lbs) and hp are just a nice bonus (albeit likely making it tempting to install a front LSD if still not available from factory). 
What I really am looking forward to is the much better mileage compared to the already fantastic mileage of the new CCTA engine. Folks, if this story holds true, you may be able to get as much as 36+mpg highway with somewhat reasonable driving and properly inflated 16" or narrowish 17" tires.
Other comments:
- I almost agree with the person who said the MkV's exterior design made it a no-deal for him.
- When the MkV came out, I described it as having been exposed to too much estrogen _in utero._ The MkVI finally went through gestation with a balanced amount of testosterone.
- As to DSG: VW is replacing traditional slush boxes with DSG --- not MTs. Lack of MTs in products is done if the number of cars sold in the US (typically less than 5%) doesn't justify the millions of dollars in federalization costs.
- I agree, a narrower center console, if only by an inch, is a good thing for those of us gifted with wider pelvises.
- They need to bring the light blue and other colors over, and amber back signals. Jamie, are you listening?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_If they designed the MkVI such that Audi's variable-valve-lift version of the 2.0T fits (clearly the reasonable way to proceed), this will be my next car.
The increased torque (260 ft-lbs) and hp are just a nice bonus (albeit likely making it tempting to install a front LSD if still not available from factory). 
What I really am looking forward to is the much better mileage compared to the already fantastic mileage of the new CCTA engine. Folks, if this story holds true, you may be able to get as much as 36+mpg highway with somewhat reasonable driving and properly inflated 16" or narrowish 17" tires.
Other comments:
- I almost agree with the person who said the MkV's exterior design made it a no-deal for him.
- When the MkV came out, I described it as having been exposed to too much estrogen _in utero._ The MkVI finally went through gestation with a balanced amount of testosterone.
- As to DSG: VW is replacing traditional slush boxes with DSG --- not MTs. Lack of MTs in products is done if the number of cars sold in the US (typically less than 5%) doesn't justify the millions of dollars in federalization costs.
- I agree, a narrower center console, if only by an inch, is a good thing for those of us gifted with wider pelvises.
- They need to bring the light blue and other colors over, and amber back signals. Jamie, are you listening?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yes, Yes and Yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## knapster2k (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (metalmash)*

Having seen the Golf VI in a variety of colors now, I'm getting more used to the back and actually like it. Because of the black grill, the car in all black is pretty cool, and I've seen already a wide variety of rims and a pretty wide variety of engines.
Anyone who mistakes the Golf VI for a Golf V knows nothing of Volkswagen. And unlikely seemingly tons of people here, I very much liked the MKV, particularly the GTI, I've liked all the Golfs, but not the Jetta V...no... But the GTI for the Mark 3 and 4 I thought had no additional character over the normal Golf, the MKV GTI finally revived it.


----------



## Dave Woss (Oct 31, 2006)

I like it, the MKV was a bit too round, the "Scirocco" front and "Touareg" tail make it nicer for me. Can't wayt for the GTI version


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (Dave Woss)*

I noticed the key fob is the same 'ol clunker as the past two generations. Something sleeker woulda been nice.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

I am actually happy to see they kept the old key design and did not go with the keyless system like my new passat, that thing just makes me nrevous for down the road, I like having a real key


----------



## ftillier (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I like the front end much better than the mk5. If they made it available with the TwinDrive I'd get a 4 door.


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (ftillier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftillier* »_I like the front end much better than the mk5. If they made it available with the TwinDrive I'd get a 4 door.

It looks Honda-esque.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

its nice, i like the headlights, but not really liking the bumper..hopefully the gti will be more sporty in design..the backend, after the door is ugly imo though, if they stayed with the mkv backend and used this front id like it a lot more.
/wonders if those rearview mirrors will swap into a mk5 with out a problem


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*









No the best brushing...just an idea...


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (mut100)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mut100* »_saw one in a mall parking lot not too far from where I live, i took a pic, it looks pretty damn sweet in person

lets see the pic of the stateside MK6


_Modified by CorradoMagic at 8:36 PM 8-8-2008_


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

to me, every vw looks good, just please make sure the next .:R32/R36 comes with manual transmission, if only DSG, please offer 4 door as an option.....


----------



## eurotuner321 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (team3d)*


looks like the v12 i love it cant wait till it comes out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Urban_Dubsmith (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (eurotuner321)*

I don't understand, people want something new, but then when they do something new (like the tail-lights) people bash them. Then people want something reminenscent of past generations, so they bring back the old grille and headlights and people say it doesn't look like much of a new model. Exactly what are people expecting? The car to suddenly look like a BMW now? 
Look at the differences between the mk3 and mk4 
















Far from huge, really. It's not like you're skipping two generations, and if anything the new design looks much better than the current model.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Looking forward to the MK VI. I like it and will be willing to sell the MKV if I can get the MKVI with the TDI and DSG.


----------



## 187714 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Urban_Dubsmith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Urban_Dubsmith* »_I don't understand, people want something new, but then when they do something new (like the tail-lights) people bash them. Then people want something reminenscent of past generations, so they bring back the old grille and headlights and people say it doesn't look like much of a new model. Exactly what are people expecting? The car to suddenly look like a BMW now? 
Look at the differences between the mk3 and mk4 
















Far from huge, really. It's not like you're skipping two generations, and if anything the new design looks much better than the current model. 










You nailed this on the head! People on this forum find any reason to bash a new design because it's not what they currently own. This car will be a hit and I'm drooling over buying one in the next 2 years!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

people that bash mkvi are mkv owners, mad that they didn't wait a bit more to purchase this one as prices of mkv are gonna go down insanely, mkiv's will be dirt cheap of course








I expect MKVI GTI to have some knock off front of new scirocco. I doubt power will go over 200hp in new GTI, as long as they keep it as FWD car. I really hope there is some 4-motion version with a bit more power. Keeping it fwd only will suck big time


----------



## hoosker_doo (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

Yes, I am excited about this. I test drove the MKV and I loved it but the FWD thing held me back. I read a blurb about the new R on AutoBlog and now I think I've found my Evo/STi alternative...
"Volkswagen won't be keeping its narrow-angle V6 underhood any longer, instead opting for a high-boost 2.0L with 265 horses and an 'R' moniker. All-wheel drive is also on the menu."
http://www.autoblog.com/2008/0...riant/


----------



## JayB (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUMA4kicks* »_










Tails sort of remind me of:








which isn't so bad really is it?


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (VrstewartW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_
heres a quick one..i think it looks better









Looks the same to me?


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_people that bash mkvi are mkv owners, mad that they didn't wait a bit more to purchase this one as prices of mkv are gonna go down insanely, mkiv's will be dirt cheap of course








I expect MKVI GTI to have some knock off front of new scirocco. I doubt power will go over 200hp in new GTI, as long as they keep it as FWD car. I really hope there is some 4-motion version with a bit more power. Keeping it fwd only will suck big time









Not only is the .:R heavier with that six cylinder, it is not very mod-friendly either. At least not without major $$$. I agree, a new GTI without awd "will suck big time". A lighter-weight turbo engine would also be appreciated by enthusiasts as well.
And for the poster that asks why everyone bashes. It's not so much about bashing as it is people asking for features that are common on other models/cars to be found on the GTI. That's all. I think if VW listened better, they would also sell more cars. Telling people what they need instead of giving them what they ask for is not very productive or sensible.


----------



## mikallus (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

Love it. I hope it doesn't change much (styling and equipment wise) for NA, which it most certainly will, but I'm hopeful. Bring the TDIs to NA and I'm sold!!!


----------



## knapster2k (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (mikallus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikallus* »_Love it. I hope it doesn't change much (styling and equipment wise) for NA, which it most certainly will, but I'm hopeful. Bring the TDIs to NA and I'm sold!!!

I've seen one Golf VI at the factory with a North American shaped license plate and the styling was no different. If it was actually intended for America or not I don't know.


----------



## Joebos (Jul 14, 2006)

I think the form of the MkVI is much more sophisticated and refined then the MKV. I may replace my 2000 Jetta with one next year. Someone mentioned seeing one in black. Are there pics online?


_Modified by Joebos at 9:03 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (MN6845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MN6845* »_
Most people hated on the MkV when it was introduced, myself included. It took me a while to get used to the new styling. Now when I look at the MkIV it looks really dated. .02

X 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snooters (Sep 13, 2003)

considering the mkv was probably the most boring design ever, i'm happy to see that they've improved upon it.


----------



## 20grit_timber (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (gtiracer77)*

I dunno, two steps forward three steps back!








There somthing with the front end...it's missing the kick that says I'm a GTI mofo...? Is it just me?


----------



## Urban_Dubsmith (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (20grit_timber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20grit_timber* »_I dunno, two steps forward three steps back!








There somthing with the front end...it's missing the kick that says I'm a GTI mofo...? Is it just me?

That's probably because it's a GOLF.


----------



## r0x (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (VrstewartW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_
heres a quick one..i think it looks better









looks ten times better with the smaller tails. i really like it


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

ehhh on design.. its new.. but nothing to special.. im comparing this to the new A4 vs the old, new TT vs the old.. Vw kinda let me down here.. i wanted more sexy.. BUT its stock and im sure some one on here will mod this things to the point were they will look great. I was also liking the single grill.. like the IROC concept and the RGT. 
I hope this new model improves future NA sales. 
JT


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

guys, remember, this is a 4 dr . Rabbit/G not a GTI spec. It wil be kinda plain. 
Rear end looks much nicer in that P chop w/ the bumper lines removed too 
Anyone else notice that there are parking sensors? 
I like the idea of a smaller rear valence. makes for easy exh. swaps and helpsw. over look. makes appear lower in corners vs. the split MKv bumpers


----------



## hockeybm (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (20grit_timber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20grit_timber* »_I dunno, two steps forward three steps back!










It might work pretty well... after all, Porsche has been pretty successful with 
this design philosophy


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (roccostud)*









Here's my photoshopped take on the rear. 
The rear of the V was more unique than this version but very nice, updated front graphics on this. It's the missing step from the IV to the V. It's definitely more inspiring than the V!


----------



## jsm1024a (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (definition56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *definition56* »_










you're the winner, that looks really good. I would like to see it with smoked tails..


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (jsm1024a)*

I think it looks better stock


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (danny_16v)*

thats pure retro lineage in that pshop!












_Modified by andlf at 4:01 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## afrost (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Starflyer 59)*

I love the look!
I am going to buy one for sure.


----------



## Cangri_MK4 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (maolivas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maolivas* »_Guys, this is a fake. First of all, VW always makes drastic changes between one gen to the other, maybe the only exception was from mkIII to mkiv. The front looks like a focus, the back like a toureg, the interiror like an A3 and the body is the same as the current one. .

x2 fake. its just a photoshop. tiguan/taureg tails with a sirocco(look alike) headlamps.. FAKE !! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 











_Modified by Cangri_MK4 at 12:11 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Cangri_MK4)*

i like it. that interior is awesome, but of course, the cars we will get on our shore won't look anything like that..


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (Cangri_MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cangri_MK4* »_
x2 fake. its just a photoshop. tiguan/taureg tails with a sirocco(look alike) headlamps.. FAKE !! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

whoooo, big brother....they are listening...


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (jsm1024a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsm1024a* »_
you're the winner, that looks really good. I would like to see it with smoked tails..

I love how the MKIV guys will do anything they can to get the MKV/VI to look more like a MKIV.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
I love how the MKIV guys will do anything they can to get the MKV/VI to look more like a MKIV.









Uhhh. My MKIV (wagon) is my daily ('02 w/ 190k), my other is my wife's car. I have 3 Mk1's. Needless to say, my mk1's get all the lovin'. Just because I drive one doesn't mean I like it.


----------



## CQ DX (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

VERY VERY VERY NICE INDEED!
Opinion provided by a 46 year young past Mk1, Mk2, Mk3, and current Mk4 GTI owner! I like the lines and front fascia of the Mk6 better than the Mk5.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (CQ DX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CQ DX* »_VERY VERY VERY NICE INDEED!
Opinion provided by a 46 year young past Mk1, Mk2, Mk3, and current Mk4 GTI owner! I like the lines and front fascia of the Mk6 better than the Mk5.

I think this about sums things up. Most of the posters who appreciate the MKVI are like you and I. Most posters who dislike the new MKVI are current MKV owners or are new to the VW / Golf & GTI scene.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (CQ DX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CQ DX* »_VERY VERY VERY NICE INDEED!
Opinion provided by a 46 year young past Mk1, Mk2, Mk3, and current Mk4 GTI owner! I like the lines and front fascia of the Mk6 better than the Mk5.

Definitely! Not to toot my own horn but...toot, toot. I teach automotive design, I've owned mk1's (and still own), 2's, 3's, and 4's as well, and this one is as you put it...VERY VERY VERY NICE INDEED! Everything about the car is well done (I'm not partial to the rear but I think it's because it's familiar). Can't wait to see the GTI version!
Here's your smoked tails and another version that would be sick.


















_Modified by definition56 at 8:01 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

Pretty...
pretty...
pretty...
pretty good.
I could go for it. Looks like it has potential for some nice customization. Those wheels don't work.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (infamous20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infamous20V* »_i like it. that interior is awesome, but of course, the cars we will get on our shore won't look anything like that.. 

No, we won't. No doubt VW wants to keep the MSRP down here because of the brand's reputation here for offering German engineering at a mass-market MSRP.


----------



## ultimate steve (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_Looks nice but I'm starting to like the new Audi A3/S3's looks even more now. 









precisely what ive been thinkin about. unless the mk6 GTI blows me away somehow, which after seeing the mk6 golf i dont think will be a possiblity, then im going to getting into one of these.


----------



## h2ovwdrvr (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: (ultimate steve)*

Really like the design of the new mk6 very cleaned up from the 5 hope the rumors I have heard are true about it being on a large diet over the 5 due to less parts. Have heard it should weigh 250 plus pounds less and have 15% less parts to make it stiffer lighter and stronger with less rattles. Can't wait to order a mk6 2 door gti for me and a 4 door mk6 gti for the girlfriend to replace her mk4 and my mazda and drive my mk4 less (if that is possible put 10 miles on it since oct 2007







).


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (vwpiloto)*

"VW says the front end design recalls the first generation Golf "
hmm! it's a car, it has a grille and lights and turnsignals...I fail to see how it looks ANYTHING like the Mk1 Golf.
Isn't this the exact same blather I heard about the MkV...going back to Mk1 roots and all....yes it is.
Not too bad however in it's own right..
How does one get a car nowadays without the stupid infotainment LCD screen taking up half the dashboard?
Is there a *infotainment* delete?
If I want a TV, I'll stay home.
*Drivers wanted*....hardly!


----------



## Golfvr6driver (Aug 12, 2008)

i like the looks, but hope the gti i sportier


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I like it better than the MkV's. They added the character lines in the body which made it look more like a volkswagen, and less like an egg.


----------



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! ([email protected])*

holy cow....everyone is complaining about the TAILIGHTS not being true to VW? or whatever? if anything has remained vw-audi its the tailights....and everyone saying the HEADLIGHTS are true to VW? WHAT?????? they look more like mazda then any VW...the bulge on the bottom and overlaping lenses? cmon... have you all lost your minds????????????????????
on that note, i was thinking thats nice to get rid of the crap rounded and YES FORCED DESIGN OF THE CURRENT tailights of the mk5...it just frustrates me when such a large group of people are DEF. wrong (and yes opinions can be wrong







)


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (Golfvr6driver)*

here's my version, pulling elements from the W12 650 with the carbon roof and c pillar spoilers, and the scirrocco with the hood badge and my version on the 'Scirrado' styling on the front bumper and headlights.








Deeper lower intake, more aggressive headlights/bumper/hood, bigger/fuller front fender flares, wide tail with C-pillar spoilers, deeper side skirts, lowered, tinted, carbon roof and R36 badging








enjoy!


















_Modified by jaegervw2 at 12:35 AM 8-14-2008_


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*









I'll take it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This looks mean!







Def. like a modern VW should & could be.


----------



## Billy Mays (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

don't care much for the Italian influence on the design. The guages, the shape of the headlights with the points, there's too many italian flares. 
why can't vw just go back to doing more of a german design feel?
i also wish they'd go back to the orange directional on the tails.
the new scirocco woulda been perfect for me.
peace
billy


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Billy Mays)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billy Mays* »_ 

Off topic. ^ best username ever!







But all your posts should be all caps, all of the time!


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_








I'll take it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This looks mean!







Def. like a modern VW should & could be.









x2. that looks stunning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_








I'll take it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This looks mean!







Def. like a modern VW should & could be.









x3! Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

it looks like a volvo with the sharp shoulder lines have to see it in person love my R32 08 style.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Billy Mays)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billy Mays* »_don't care much for the Italian influence on the design. The guages, the shape of the headlights with the points, there's too many italian flares. 
why can't vw just go back to doing more of a german design feel?
i also wish they'd go back to the orange directional on the tails.
the new scirocco woulda been perfect for me.
peace
billy

At least the design feel is Italian and not Japanese!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

man i get my MKV and now this?







looks like im gonna have to trade in. 
it looks really nice. IMO looks like they based it off the MKIV. even the headlights look really MKIV-ish. the tails look like from a T-reg though. which doesnt necessarily mean "bad" 
overall look is hott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see what the Jetta looks like
intererior, as usual, is very good. but not much change from MKV to MKVI... it looks more like MK5.5


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Urban_Dubsmith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Urban_Dubsmith* »_I don't understand, people want something new, but then when they do something new (like the tail-lights) people bash them. Then people want something reminenscent of past generations, so they bring back the old grille and headlights and people say it doesn't look like much of a new model. Exactly what are people expecting? The car to suddenly look like a BMW now? 
Look at the differences between the mk3 and mk4 
















Far from huge, really. It's not like you're skipping two generations, and if anything the new design looks much better than the current model. 










i agree with u on this one man. 
this noob is smart


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (eurotuner321)*

picture me rollin...

_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuner321* »_
looks like the v12 i love it cant wait till it comes out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

...hell yeah, it does look like the "W"12.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

i love it. I cant wait to see how the GTI and Rs are gonna look like.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_here's my version, pulling elements from the W12 650 with the carbon roof and c pillar spoilers, and the scirrocco with the hood badge and my version on the 'Scirrado' styling on the front bumper and headlights.








Deeper lower intake, more aggressive headlights/bumper/hood, bigger/fuller front fender flares, wide tail with C-pillar spoilers, deeper side skirts, lowered, tinted, carbon roof and R36 badging








enjoy!

















_Modified by jaegervw2 at 12:35 AM 8-14-2008_

Now your talking. I like that. That is what a GTI should look like. R or otherwise, those who actually buy the sporting Golf, we do want some sport. Although I'd personally like a 2.0T. It will have better modding capabilities than a normally aspirated engine. Again, to the author of this pshop, nice job. The car has style, german style.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (20th875)*

thanks! Just doing my part


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (sleepbelowstars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepbelowstars* »_
That might be the perfect comment.

One thing I see is that the people who really hate it are the MKV owners. That's pretty funny since I know that the MKV didn't go over well with the MKIV crowd at first.


WRONG, we also need new toys and change is always welcome when it produces another attractive, technically advanced, and powerful new driving experience. The problem SOME MKV drivers is likely buyer's remorse. As for this MKVer - I like the MKVI and will change toys when my current lease ends.


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (SilverArrow GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverArrow GLI* »_
WRONG, we also need new toys and change is always welcome when it produces another attractive, technically advanced, and powerful new driving experience. The problem SOME MKV drivers is likely buyer's remorse. As for this MKVer - I like the MKVI and will change toys when my current lease ends.









I wasn't wrong. I didn't say all the MKV owners hate it.. I just said that the majority of the dislike is coming from the MKV owners.
Would you like me to draw a Ven Diagram?


----------



## SatenIsLord (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (ultimate steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ultimate steve* »_
precisely what ive been thinkin about. unless the mk6 GTI blows me away somehow, which after seeing the mk6 golf i dont think will be a possiblity, then im going to getting into one of these. 

No you're not. You're waiting to see how the new GTI looks... a 28k vehicle. The S3 will be 45k EASY...and that's if they ever bring it over.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (SatenIsLord)*

Actually, in Germany the price of the S3 is comparable to that of the 3.2 A3 and the R32.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (20th875)*









That is what a GTI should look like!!!!!








If i saw that on a lot with a 2.0T or 2.5T and 4motion 6spd....i would sh*t my pants, go into some sort of convulsions and start foaming at the mouth.







Once that is over i would hand over my wallet....


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the mk6 rabbi is still something for other people to admire.. but woody power that GTI has I tell you!


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








That is what a GTI should look like!!!!!








If i saw that on a lot with a 2.0T or 2.5T and 4motion 6spd....i would sh*t my pants, go into some sort of convulsions and start foaming at the mouth.







Once that is over i would hand over my wallet....









Yep. X2. Hello VW?


----------



## runningoutofspace (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

At least its something you can consider working with. However, I personally won't be jumping for joy until the MK VI performance / .:R model is announced.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runningoutofspace (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice!

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








That is what a GTI should look like!!!!!








If i saw that on a lot with a 2.0T or 2.5T and 4motion 6spd....i would sh*t my pants, go into some sort of convulsions and start foaming at the mouth.







Once that is over i would hand over my wallet....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (20th875)*









That is what a GTI should look like!!!!!








If i saw that on a lot with a 2.0T or 2.5T and 4motion 6spd....i would sh*t my pants, go into some sort of convulsions and start foaming at the mouth.







Once that is over i would hand over my wallet....


----------



## vwcommonwealth (Aug 19, 2008)

Visit Commonwealth VW for a test drive and receive free tickets to Wild Rivers Water Park!!!
Add us on Myspace and become part of the fastest growing Volkswagen Community with up to date news feed and info for all of your V-Dubbin needs! 
http://www.myspace.com/commonwealthvolkswagen


----------



## SatenIsLord (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_Actually, in Germany the price of the S3 is comparable to that of the 3.2 A3 and the R32.









Hi, this is the U.S. and our dollar is weaksauce.


----------



## ikers (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (SatenIsLord)*

she looka like a mk4


----------



## 1.8Tstarraw (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

i think the front looks sick. i'm not feeling the 4 door, and the back does kinda have the mini van appeal to it. all in all the 2 door is pretty dope though.


----------



## 1.8Tstarraw (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (20th875)*

that pshop is too hot for words


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vwcommonwealth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcommonwealth* »_
Visit Commonwealth VW for a test drive and receive free tickets to Wild Rivers Water Park!!!
Add us on Myspace and become part of the fastest growing Volkswagen Community with up to date news feed and info for all of your V-Dubbin needs! 
http://www.myspace.com/commonwealthvolkswagen 

WTF? Mods? Since when did we start getting spam on vortex?
On topic, MKVI looks good, ahs potential. I have much better initial impression than I did upon viewing the first MKV photos.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *Horror Business* »_...MKVI looks good, has potential. I have much better initial impression than I did upon viewing the first MKV photos.

So true. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

the taillights kill it for me
if they'd revert back to a mk3ish or mk2ish taillight shape I'd fall in love.
also it needs sidemoldings about 10 inches from the bottom of the door...textured ones...


_Modified by I haz cheezeburgerz at 10:40 PM 8-23-2008_


----------



## Psyko (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

This makes me happy to skip the MkV Golf/Rabbit which I didn't like very much even though it did grow on me...
I'll jump from IV to VI! Can't wait!


----------



## Ghost' (Aug 6, 2008)

this is FAKIN STUPID! i will never understand that this is new one









i think designer had bad sex or something


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (definition56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *definition56* »_








Here's my photoshopped take on the rear. 
The rear of the V was more unique than this version but very nice, updated front graphics on this. It's the missing step from the IV to the V. It's definitely more inspiring than the V! 

I deff feel this rear suits the mkvi better than the mini toureg look they have going on.


----------



## Pasta Man 954 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

I like the interior and the back side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (Pasta Man 954)*

NEWS! i talked to my local dealership and he said they will be here in a shorter time than september 09. i plan on voiding my warrente the day i roll of the lot


----------



## apostle 228 (Aug 14, 2007)

very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (apostle 228)*

this car is so hott


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








That is what a GTI should look like!!!!!








If i saw that on a lot with a 2.0T or 2.5T and 4motion 6spd....i would sh*t my pants, go into some sort of convulsions and start foaming at the mouth.







Once that is over i would hand over my wallet....










I agreeee


----------



## VR6B4 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (gtiracer77)*

I like it better than the MKV. I guess that's all I can really say so far. I hope the Jetta gets a facelift as well.


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (VR6B4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6B4* »_I like it better than the MKV. I guess that's all I can really say so far. I hope the Jetta gets a facelift as well.

I wouldn't call it a facelift, it's more like a MKV that put on some make-up.


----------



## KRUNK FU GLI (Jul 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

iono what to think of where VW styling is headed.


----------



## KRUNK FU GLI (Jul 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so fugly.


----------



## Darkdashing (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (gtiracer77)*

looking for info on the diesel 4motion rabbit for the usa


----------



## shanesvr6 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (PUMA4kicks)*

im fine with my mk3 thanks that car prob had a drop in hp too


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: MKVI IS HERE!!!! (shanesvr6)*

maybe we can export it to Germany for being so damn hideous.

we already got enough japanese styled cars in America


----------

